# Adjusted raw lightroom files change to dull when plugged into new macbook pro



## exposurenz

Operating System: High Sierra, macbook pro
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): Adobe classic lightroom CC 7.01

Working on raw files! 

I have two computers with the same presets, one's an Imac and ones a new macbook pro. Both are calibrated and screens are a similar colour calibration. I have imported presets from my older macbook pro and from my imac and when they are applied on the imac they are great and when I plug in my external drive into the laptop the presets go from perfectly edited to dull. I can watch them doing it...and I have no idea what is happening. I never had this happen on my other macbook pro and when they plugged back into my imac they are fine again. Someone suggested camera profiles maybe causing this but how do I check and what do I do to correct it? Would love to know whats happening here so if anyone can assist it'd be so appreciated. 

I have added an edited and exported jpg file that was previewed in Lightroom and in Bridge at the same time. The darker version is how it should be looking.


----------



## Tony Jay

Where is your catalog?
If it is not on the external hard drive with the images, and if Lightroom is not started from that catalog then how would Lightroom on the MBP know to apply any edits?

Perhaps my understanding of your set-up is lacking but a fundamental point to understand is that no edits are ever actually applied to a raw image. Those edits are kept in the catalog as instructions. Even if you are saving metadata back to file (XMP files in the case of raw files) the Lightroom application on one machine cannot know what has been done to images on another machine, UNLESS, the same catalog is used between both. In the case of metadata saved back to file it needs to be read into the catalog on the other machine for any edits to be recognised.

The fact that the same presets have been installed on both machines in and of itself changes nothing.

Feel free to correct any misapprehensions that I may have and to explain more fully your workflow...

Tony Jay


----------



## exposurenz

Tony- Sorry I should have mentioned the catalogues and images are all on an external drive so I can plug them into my two machines.  In my preferences *make changes to XMP files is checked. So LR should just read the adjustments?


----------



## Tony Jay

So, just to be sure: can you confirm that you open Lightroom on the MBP by double-clicking on the .lrcat file itself?

If you have never done this then one cannot be sure that the same catalog is in use across both computers.
To me it just seems that on one computer edits are applied and on the other just the raw unedited file is seen.

Tony Jay


----------



## exposurenz

Yes I can confirm that I am opening the catalogue from the .lrcat file. Same file on both computers! 
No you can see the edits (in the right panel) on both computers, it just seems to flatten them on the new macbook. I can see the edits are the same, nothing has changed besides the image. I had another MBP before this one and I have never encountered this issue before


----------



## exposurenz

Could this be camera profiles missing???


----------



## Tony Jay

Why do you think that this is a camera profile issue - surely if you are using the same catalog on both computers then the same camera profiles are present...

Tony Jay


----------



## Johan Elzenga

Camera profiles were already mentioned by the OP, and indeed that is probably what causes this. Your custom camera profiles are not stored in the Lightroom presets folder, because they are shared with Camera Raw (even when you don't have Photoshop). They are in a different place: user/Library/Application Support/Adobe/CameraRaw/CameraProfiles/


----------



## Johan Elzenga

Tony Jay said:


> Why do you think that this is a camera profile issue - surely if you are using the same catalog on both computers then the same camera profiles are present...
> 
> Tony Jay


No, they are not. Camera profiles are not stored in the catalog, and not stored in the Lightroom presets folder. So it is indeed likely that any custom profiles were not copied to the correct place on the other computer.


----------



## Tony Jay

Fair enough - the OP needs to do the experiment and make sure that the same profiles are present in both file locations.

Tony Jay


----------



## exposurenz

Aha, thats interesting, so do I need to import these into my MBP from my imac?


----------



## exposurenz

That folder on my MBP is empty, should there be profiles in there and if so how would they normally get in there? I have never added any into my other computer or is it suppose to happen automatically?


----------



## Tony Jay

Yes, if they really are missing...

Tony Jay


----------



## exposurenz

Ok I will check the other computer in the morning....
JohanElzenga do most users have a bundle of profiles in that folder and where and how do they get in there?


----------



## Johan Elzenga

exposurenz said:


> That folder on my MBP is empty, should there be profiles in there and if so how would they normally get in there? I have never added any into my other computer or is it suppose to happen automatically?





exposurenz said:


> JohanElzenga do most users have a bundle of profiles in that folder and where and how do they get in there?



That's the place for your own *custom* profiles, but an installer may use the system Library folder instead. That is where Adobe stores all the profiles: Macintosh HD/Library/Application Support/Adobe/CameraRaw/CameraProfiles/. I know that VCSO installs camera profiles with its Lightroom presets, but I don't know which Library folder they use.


----------



## exposurenz

I do have VSCO but thats not the presets I am having problems with. All my BW presets aren't working...will have to check that folder I guess...hopefully thats the issue!


----------



## Johan Elzenga

exposurenz said:


> I do have VSCO but thats not the presets I am having problems with. All my BW presets aren't working...will have to check that folder I guess...hopefully thats the issue!


You may have used a VSCO camera profile when you saved your custom B&W preset and saved that profile as part of the preset.


----------



## exposurenz

This is my Mmac LR CC that wont allow me to update the software, any ideas why I cant access to download for 7.1?


----------



## exposurenz

My Imac has all the same profiles (actually its missing maybe 5, probably due to not being able to update to 7.1). I have realised that the BW presets having issues are VSCO based so when I have copied the presets over fro one computer to another has it lost some profiles somewhere? Any ideas where I might find these? Any what happens if you want to share a preset with an outsourcing lab...how do export a preset and know that, that all they need?


----------



## Jim Wilde

exposurenz said:


> This is my Mmac LR CC that wont allow me to update the software, any ideas why I cant access to download for 7.1?


Click on the three vertical dots in the top right-hand corner of the CC app, and click on "Check for App Updates", see if that works.


----------



## exposurenz

Says it up to date!! But as you can see from other screenshot above its running 7.01


----------



## Jim Wilde

Try signing out of the CC app, then back in again, then check for updates again.


----------



## exposurenz

Tried signing out and back in and checking for updates and still says up to date! Also says other versions 7,01, nothing about 7.01 on there?


----------



## Johan Elzenga

Try again tomorrow. Maybe there is some problem with the update servers.


----------



## exposurenz

I have been trying since Xmas and keep giving up, thought maybe the latest version was 7.01 so its not a server problem!


----------



## exposurenz

Operating System: High Sierra, macbook pro
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): Adobe classic lightroom CC 7.01

Working on raw files! 

I have two computers with the same presets, one's an Imac and ones a new macbook pro. Both are calibrated and screens are a similar colour calibration. I have imported presets from my older macbook pro and from my imac and when they are applied on the imac they are great and when I plug in my external drive into the laptop the presets go from perfectly edited to dull. I can watch them doing it...and I have no idea what is happening. I never had this happen on my other macbook pro and when they plugged back into my imac they are fine again. Someone suggested camera profiles maybe causing this but how do I check and what do I do to correct it? Would love to know whats happening here so if anyone can assist it'd be so appreciated. 

I have added an edited and exported jpg file that was previewed in Lightroom and in Bridge at the same time. The darker version is how it should be looking.


----------



## Johan Elzenga

The update to 7.2 has been released. Maybe your CC App does see this one.


----------

